
WhatsApp Cofounder on #DeleteFacebook and Why He Left $850M Behind - philipjoubert
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2018/09/26/exclusive-whatsapp-cofounder-brian-acton-gives-the-inside-story-on-deletefacebook-and-why-he-left-850-million-behind/#1f4d5aef3f20
======
pieterr
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690)

